# URGENT- Can Super Ich Cure and Melafix be used at the SAME TIME?



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

My fish are exhibiting signs of both Ich AND a bacterial infection... Am I able to administer both Super Ich Cure and Melafix at the same time?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Before doing anything, I would do a very large water change. It's always good to start treatments with fresh water. I just posted in the other thread, but with this new information I would treat the fish for ich. I like quick cure - I've never lost my inverts or cycle using it and it works FAST. Then after completing that treatment, which is pretty short, I would then address the secondary issues.


----------

